# More Green Terror 56K!!



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Some more photos of what hopes to be a male. Looks like its head has a male shape and its only 2 inches! What do yall thank!??

































































Micro sword, random lol


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

what do yall think?


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats bad eh, I guess I will try to get some better ones and repost.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Lol be patient... it is the summer after all and not all of us are on as often .

So far he looks good.... Personally I don't care for new worlds though some of them are awesome looking such as a full grown male green terror...

I can't comment on whether it is a male or not but so far it looks nice...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks male to me, i like him, hes got a great hump on him considering he is only 2" long, keep him, hes great looking.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are four more bad pics, any help with sex again is much appreciated. Also does anyone think there is anything deformed with its head shape. thanks~!


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Here he is again, the first pics of him was just 10 days ago, he is now in the second pick becoming larger, and getting more colorful, espicially on the tail fin where the yellow is becoming more orange and getting thicker. I hope he is a male!

10 days earlier from today.

















And this morning when I woke up../ becoming more elongated! and people say these guys grow super slow. Mine is growing in just over a week noticably.!!!!


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Opinions>???????????


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

>


I think that this photo is really good!


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool thanks!


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Lookin' good!

The specimen wmayes reposted is a beaut!

:thumb:


----------

